# Ready to buy, but should I wait until after Christmas for better prices?



## wackychimp (Nov 27, 2012)

So I'm getting close on purchasing a receiver and projector but wondering if it'd be worth it to wait until after Christmas for some sales? 

Looking at: 


Epson 8350 projector
Onkyo TX-NR609 (as recommended here)
Elitech 120" Electric Screen 16:9 HDTV Format High Contrast Grey (Can't post URL to Amazon due to postcount.)

These are all "last year's" models so I wasn't sure if I might be able to expect any better discounts than what I'm already seeing. Am I better off to wait until after Christmas?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is possible that after Christmas there "may" be a better deal but given these are almost a year and a half old availability may be scars after Christmas.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not certain on the projector and screen, but I do not think you will find a better price than you can get at A4L for the AVR right now.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

find what you like buy it start improving it do not wait


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with both Tony and Joe. I wouldn't wait any longer if the funding is available now.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would buy now, you never know what could happen with the economy so if the price is right buy it. :T


----------

